# awesome headphones



## panda (Nov 1, 2016)

if you like to zone out to tunes on prep days/end of service, i highly recommend these inexpensive set of earbuds.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053Y5SXW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
they sound brilliantly clean, have zero listening fatigue and comfortable to wear.
my favorite part is their vocal clarity, but they have pretty good bass response as well (not boomy/thumpy, but can actually hear each note)

i would call it the munetoshi of headphones, unbeatable value performance.


----------



## Lars (Nov 2, 2016)

Just to be annoying, I would like to point out that those are in ear monitors. Headphones sit on top of the ear..

Hehe, just kidding - thanks for the heads up. They appear to be out of stock though..

Lars


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lars said:


> Just to be annoying, I would like to point out that those are in ear monitors. Headphones sit on top of the ear..
> 
> Hehe, just kidding - thanks for the heads up. They appear to be out of stock though..
> 
> Lars


OK - if you want to be pedantic, headphones can sit on top of or around ears - aka supraaural or circumaural headphones. And if you're going to refer to any audio equipment as "monitor" you're usually talking pretty high-end equipment - unlikely to be found in $30 earphones/earbuds but hey... you never know your luck. 

And no offence to the OP, I have earbuds by Logitech and Denon that perform just fine for around the same price point.


----------



## Lars (Nov 2, 2016)

Good thing we are in the back of house as this is going way off topic..



Marek07 said:


> And if you're going to refer to any audio equipment as "monitor" you're usually talking pretty high-end equipment



http://www.proaudio.com.au/shoppingcart/products/Behringer-TRUTH-B2031A-(Pair).html Well, these certainly suck.
http://www.proaudio.com.au/shopping...KH-310-A-%2d-Active-3%2dWay-Monitor-Pair.html These are very nice though.

Monitor is a term used to describe a function, not a measure of quality? Ie I have posted links to some nice near field monitors and some crappy ones..

On topic I have always had trouble with fitting those in ear type ones as they always seem to fall out of my ears. In fact I have just ordered some to use with my iPhone, that I hope will stay in the ear --> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...32706857757.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Nj8Bzp
Not hoping for anything in terms of sound quality, just hope they will stay in my ears!

Lars


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lars said:


> <snip>
> Monitor is a term used to describe a function, not a measure of quality? Ie I have posted links to some nice near field monitors and some crappy ones..
> <snip>


Point taken Lars. If I'm going to be pedantic, I have to accept that. I actually looked at Behringer speakers a couple of years ago mainly because they'd called themselves "studio monitors" or something similar. Then I heard them and can concur, they do indeed suck. I'm reminded of some massive JBL 4333As I heard a long time back in a recording studio - now they were monitors for sure. In a similar but much cheaper vain, I saw and heard some humble Auratone cubes used for mix-down in a home studio. They did their job admirably - allowing engineers to mix their tracks to sound good on average portable equipment. If anyone calls their speakers (or earphones) "monitor" I expect them to be able to reproduce the audio spectrum fairly accurately. That, as you say, is a function and not a measure of quality. 

But by saying something is a monitor, evokes inherent notions of accuracy (at least, it does to me). According to http://etymonline.com, the notion of monitor as we're discussing, came around 1924 and meant "to check for quality" and originally related to radio signals. Sorry for the off-topic rant.


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2016)

Geez. It's a decent set of buds.

Not ever going to ask you guys what time it is....


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2016)

What the hell happened to my thread!!?? I just wanted to endorse a product that isn't widely known...


----------



## Lars (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry, seems my pun failed pretty hard.

They seem really nice based on your description, panda!

Again sorry for running the thread off topic.

Lars


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll couche for Panda on headphone savvy. I have gotten a couple pairs from him and his characterizations have been spot on.


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 2, 2016)

panda said:


> What the hell happened to my thread!!?? I just wanted to endorse a product that isn't widely known...


:sorry:
Sorry Panda - I went on a sideways rant. The pedant within went crazy and hijacked your thread. 
If the Blue Ever Blue 328R HDSS earphones ever hit the Australian market, I'll be sure to try them out.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 3, 2016)

Marek07 said:


> OK - if you want to be pedantic, headphones can sit on top of or around ears - aka supraaural or circumaural headphones. And if you're going to refer to any audio equipment as "monitor" you're usually talking pretty high-end equipment - unlikely to be found in $30 earphones/earbuds but hey... you never know your luck.
> 
> And no offence to the OP, I have earbuds by Logitech and Denon that perform just fine for around the same price point.



Not sure about this considering one industry standard monitor is the Yamaha ns...


----------



## RalphXhoff (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing... I was actually seeking one


----------



## DaveInMesa (Dec 10, 2016)

I like how the seller (not the OP) claims "Budget Ear Buds. The best in the world under $30", while the price is $40.28 :laugh:

My vote for *budget* earbuds would be these Philips earbuds. People dismiss them because they're so cheap, but that's a mistake (unless you're more concerned about status symbols than musical cymbals). These little buggers are giant-killers that sound better than most earbuds, earphones, headphones, in-ear-monitors, or whatever under $100.


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2016)

i've got another one for you guys, this time full sized ones.
best part, they are COMFORTABLE.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0167XM092/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

costs a bit more than 'budget', but completely worth it!


----------



## skewed (Dec 21, 2016)

panda said:


> i've got another one for you guys, this time full sized ones.
> best part, they are COMFORTABLE.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0167XM092/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> costs a bit more than 'budget', but completely worth it!



I have heard other good reviews of the Fostex. I am sure they would be a nice step up from my Monoprice (not so comfortable but they do sound fairly good to my ears).


----------



## mille162 (Jan 9, 2017)

Lars said:


> On topic I have always had trouble with fitting those in ear type ones as they always seem to fall out of my ears. In fact I have just ordered some to use with my iPhone, that I hope will stay in the ear --> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...32706857757.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Nj8Bzp
> Not hoping for anything in terms of sound quality, just hope they will stay in my ears!
> 
> Lars



Without question, the best I've ever had in my ears. The process for fitting is a PITA, but you're guaranteed a perfect fit (and these are actual "monitors" lol): http://www.futuresonics.com/FSmg6proearmonitors.html

I have not tried the lower prices generic fitting Spectrum series, but the audio quality and performance of their mg6 is worth the investment if you truly appreciate music!


----------

